# GIMP - Best way to install?



## ByerlyRips (Oct 31, 2003)

I know there are a lot of threads concerning the installation of GIMP but I couldn't find the answers I need.

Anyway, UNIX stuff is pretty foreign to me so I'm in need of some help.

I just installed OS 10.3 along with X11. I want to install GIMP and would like to know what is the best way to go about doing so. I've downloaded the GIMP source code from gimp.org. Can I just use this and install from the X11 terminal?

To me, it looks like the easiest way to go would be to install the Darwin port from opendarwin.org. Would I be correct in assuming that installing this port will be as easy as installing a regular OS X app?

Most of the stuff I've read has been concerning installing GIMP with fink/fink commander. Is this the best way to go? I've installed fink and fink commander. Do I also need to install X11sdk for fink installation to work?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## filter (Oct 31, 2003)

There arerecent threads regarding this, this helped me out a lot.


These are Panther instructions
Download x11 the Panther version not the beta if you did not check that on the install option with Panther from Apple's site.  Install X11 SDK .pkg from the xCode cd in the subfolder, I think it's called packages.  Install that as well.

In short head on over to versiontracker.com and download Fink 0.6(but not in binaries yet), but 0.53 worked for me.  Also grab Fink Commander, Fink also comes with it in a subfolder, just drag commander into Applications. In Fink Commander find a file called "system-XFree86" (Placeholder package for manually installed XFree86) and install that.  Click on the first icon in Commander with the blue plus sign.  After that double click x11 icon in Applications/Utilities.  From the xterm type in gimp, away you go.  The default in Panther I believe is rootless so Gimp will open up in a pretty window in Panther.  In prefrences for x11 you can check or uncheck for rootless if you prefer it's own window.

Thanks to naodx and Mr. K again for the help last night, I'm just passing on the knowledge.  Write back if you're having problems.  I'm at work I'll check in on the thread.


----------



## naodx (Oct 31, 2003)

filter,

If you have Apple's X11 installed you shouldn't need to install system-XFree86, it is installed by Apple's X11 for you. It does show up under fink commander, just to let you know that it is there. The first column in the fink commander window should be the status window with either an arrow pointing up or down. With the arrow pointing up, fink commander will show you what files you already have installed by showing 'current' next to whatever files are installed.

The only files that you should need to install are: gimp

If gimp has/needs any other dependancies, it will install them as well.

good luck


----------



## ByerlyRips (Oct 31, 2003)

filter said:
			
		

> ...Download x11 the Panther version not the beta if you did not check that on the install option with Panther from Apple's site.  Install X11 SDK .pkg from the xCode cd in the subfolder, I think it's called packages.  Install that as well.
> 
> In short head on over to versiontracker.com and download Fink 0.6(but not in binaries yet), but 0.53 worked for me.  Also grab Fink Commander, Fink also comes with it in a subfolder, just drag commander into Applications. In Fink Commander find a file called "system-XFree86" (Placeholder package for manually installed XFree86) and install that.  Click on the first icon in Commander with the blue plus sign...



OK, I've done all of this. Now you say that all I need to do is go to the xterm in X11 and type gimp. When I do this all I get in return is "tcsh: gimp: Command not found". Don't I need to first install GIMP from FinkCommander?


----------



## filter (Oct 31, 2003)

ByerlyRips,

Geesh did I forget to tell you to also get gimp from Fink Commander.  Naodx I had no idea that I didn't need xfree86.  Gimp and FilmGimp still work, I'm still learning all this as well.  Didn't realize that x11 in Panther is all I needed with Fink and Fink Commander.  Making more of all this than I need to.  Why doesn't x11 just come with Fink and Commander now I think about it.  It's a nice little combonation package.


Oh,  Happy Hallows Eve all.


----------



## ByerlyRips (Oct 31, 2003)

OK, I think I've done everything right so far...

Another newbie question: Currently in Fink Commander the output is "Setting Up gimp(1.2.4-1)..."


Is it normal for it to sit there for a while with that message? How long should I have to wait for it to finish setting up? I'm on a Dual 867 MDD.


----------



## ByerlyRips (Oct 31, 2003)

Nevermind; woohoo; it works!

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## ByerlyRips (Nov 1, 2003)

BTW, this was much easier than what I thought it was going to be and/or made it out to be.


----------



## filter (Nov 1, 2003)

ByerlyRips said:
			
		

> BTW, this was much easier than what I thought it was going to be and/or made it out to be.




You can say that again.  A mod needs to sticky instructions for x11 and programs.  It's so easy with Panther, newbie instructions at least.  I don't think I even saw easier instructions in the How To board.   Anyway, glad to hear everything works.


----------

